# Wife's first dog



## bud8car (Dec 11, 2006)

Hello,

Wanted to get some advice if I could. My wife and I are planning to adopt a dog, she's never had a pet before but I have grown up with dogs. I told her when we first started going out that I love dogs and plan to always have them around. I want this to be a good first experience for her. I've already started preparing her for what she can expect, how they find their way to your heart but also how they can have their bad days too.

There's a lot of shelters, rescue organizations, and foster organizations around me where great dogs are in need of homes. We compromised on getting a medium size dog that is 1-3 years old. I've been looking at several mix's; beagle, lab, boxer, chow, shar-pei. We've been leaning towards the beagle mixes but I heard from a friend this weekend that beagles can be very stubborn and can bark a lot. Anyone out there have a beagle or know enough that this would be a good dog to introduce to someone that has never had one before?


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Welcome to our forum! I'm so glad to hear that you are considering adoption. As far as if beagles are barkers...it's hard to say, and I'm sure opinions will be mixed. People told me the same before I got my mini, that mini schnauzers were yappy, but Elsa's one of the quietest dogs I know. So, in my mind, every dog has it's own personality separate from their breed's temperment, which is a function of their environment. That's the thing about shelter dogs, many of them come with an unknown history. Therefore, if you absolutely can not have or are not willing to train a dog to be quiet, I'd recommend starting with the shelter that offers a trial adoption period. Because I don't think there is any way to tell if a dog will be a barker until you've invited into your home and have established a routine for him or her. Good luck!


----------



## skunkstripe (Oct 28, 2006)

bud8car only you know your wife well enough to know what kind of dog she woud like. Are you outdoorsy? Couch potatoes? Would she prefer a pillow princess that wears ribbons or a big Newfie? How about a jogging companion?

I can tell you that I adore the Beagle brown eyes, can live with the baying, but they make poor hiking companions because they are likely to run off.

There are some nifty online "help me pick my breed" websites that may or may not help you choose, but at least get you asking the type of question you want to think about.


----------



## Dulce (Oct 2, 2006)

Beagles are barkers, and diggers.

I wouldn't recommend them as a first dog. They require lots of mental and physical stimulation.

Take this quiz:

www.k9country.com


----------



## Booga (Nov 22, 2006)

I never had a dog either until 3 months ago. Nothing could have prepared me for having a dog. It's way more than I could have every expected but I really don't have any help with my dog. And to top it off, I got a husky which I read later is NOT a good first dog to get.
I've learned a lot from the wonderful people here. They have great advice and would not steer you wrong.
I have totally fallen in love with my dog.


----------



## Snowshoe (Nov 17, 2006)

Booga said:


> I never had a dog either until 3 months ago. Nothing could have prepared me for having a dog. It's way more than I could have every expected but I really don't have any help with my dog. And to top it off, I got a husky which I read later is NOT a good first dog to get.
> I've learned a lot from the wonderful people here. They have great advice and would not steer you wrong.
> I have totally fallen in love with my dog.


I totally hear you. My pup is (kind of) my first dog, and she also is a northern breed. I KNEW they had energy, and I KNEW they were stubborn, but I had no idea HOW stubborn and frisky they could be. 

Like you, I've utterly fallen in love with my baby. It's been hard, but I think I've learned far more from her then she has me. She's really taught me alot about having a sense of humor, that's for sure! 

Its due to that that I suggest a retriever cross of some kind for the OP. They're more trainable and they want to please. 

My dog, a keeshond, is more about pleasing herself then she is a master. We've been able through patience and consistancy to teach her tricks (fetch), sit, stay, and "leave it." 

However, I feel that it would have been easier with a breed of dog whose instincts are more geared to pleasing a master.


----------



## blackrose (Oct 7, 2006)

I'd also thought I'd add that since you are getting an older dog, then its personality should be developed by now. Some things training can change, but others not so much. So if the Beagle mix you are looking at is seems like a quite dog, I'd say go for it!  

Beagles are stubborn, but they are also trainable. Food rewards will go very far with this breed. Just don't expect instant obedience like from a Golden Retriever. And they also can't be trusted off lead: they will follow their nose where ever it takes them.


----------



## bud8car (Dec 11, 2006)

Thanks for the welcome, glad I found this site, will have to get my wife on here too as I'm sure she'll be looking for some answers and opinions. I actually visited some great dogs today during my lunch break...met a dog that would be perfect, she's a beagle/foxhound mix, around a year old, and has one of the sweetest demeanors I've ever seen on a dog...Very calm, quiet, and friendly...I think it would be a great first dog for someone that has never had one before....Showed my wife pics I took and she liked her too...

Filling out the application tonight and hopefully will be able to bring her home at the end of December...Thing is there was another dog there that I liked too, she was a beagle/cocker spaniel mix, was more playfull and rambunctious...going to try and campaign for two dogs...don't think it's going to happen but we'll see...will post the pics when I bring her (hopefully, them) home  Thanks again everybody!


----------



## drfong (May 24, 2006)

I would recomend 1 at a time. The transition can be alot of work, for you and the dog. The second dog with the CS in it will probably be much more hyper. Every CS I've ever know has been.


----------



## milkmaidranch (Dec 8, 2006)

Please remember what the breed, or breeds when the dog is a cross, is bred to do. Beagles are hunting dogs and will roam when they get a chance. It's in their makeup, as is barking to let its owner know it found what it was hunting for. 

When I bred Border Collies they were sold to only be working dogs not just pets. Not saying that they don't make good pets for an active person or family. 

Glad your are looking at the adoption of a dog. Ask the center if there is a place to bring it to obediance classes. A Petsmart usually does. Great way to bond with a new dog and learn its personality. They will also help your wife with any questions while training.


----------

